# Chromium no sound



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2016)

I just upgraded recently to www/chromium version 54.0.2840.100 but I was doing something else right after that. Right now I don't have sound when watching YouTube or other audio through that browser but I do have sound with Firefox.

Has anyone using that version have the same issue or just me?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi drhowarddrfine,

You need to enable ALSA or PULSEAUDIO to build chromium with audio support.


```
% make -C /usr/ports/www/chromium showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for chromium-54.0.2840.100:
     ALSA=on: ALSA audio architecture support
     CODECS=on: Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     DRIVER=on: Install chromedriver
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend support
     KERBEROS=on: Kerberos support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah I noticed that. I can only presume that that is a new change cause I've been running chromium for years without having to do that. Making the change fixed the problem.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 26, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Yeah I noticed that. I can only presume that that is a new change cause I've been running chromium for years without having to do that. Making the change fixed the problem.



Yes, we'll re-add again ALSA and PULSEAUDIO to OPTIONS_DEFAULT


```
% make -C /usr/ports/www/chromium -V OPTIONS_DEFAULT
 CODECS GCONF KERBEROS
```

We also consider adding support for audio/sndio as OpenBSD has done.


----------

